# Central Netted Dragon Photos



## darth72au (Apr 20, 2011)

Bigi has gotten a few of our young guys interested in CND thanks to his kindness.

Lets share some photos of these gorgeous little dragons!


----------



## bigi (Apr 20, 2011)

thankyou, they will enjoy them

great pics

it didnt take you long to use the branch on the chain trick, mine often climb them from time to time and then fall off


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

they look so cool


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 20, 2011)

will have to get pics of mine up 
just have to find the camera lol


----------



## colubridking (Apr 20, 2011)

Just took a few then, they aren't very good but they show them at least. I need some females turns out all mine are males.


----------



## bigi (Apr 20, 2011)

colubridking said:


> just took a few then, they aren't very good but they show them at least. I need some females turns out all mine are males.



a little hard to tell from those pics but they look like 3 young males


----------



## colubridking (Apr 20, 2011)

the first and second pics are the same lizard - he is the one that was suppose to be a female. i dont have a photo of the third cause he was sleeping so i didnt want to disturb him for a few pictures!


----------



## PeppersGirl (Apr 20, 2011)

Here's mine, used to have the three but one died... picture of them all piled up together, and one asleep, I still can't work out how s/he was still hanging there in the morning!


----------



## diamond 007 (Apr 20, 2011)

That second photo's cool....All great pics guys


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

awwww they are so cute. Love that one asleep hanging hahaha. Sorry to hear one passed. I really love all these pictures!!!
Beautiful species


----------



## will.harris88 (Apr 27, 2011)

hi i love the look of all these guys.....r they fairly easy to look after? i really want a lizard next and theres just so many to choose from...also how big do these guys grow and how many can u keep together in 1 enclosure?


----------



## PeppersGirl (Apr 28, 2011)

They are pretty easy to look after, tend to be a bit stressy but they're great little characters. You can generally keep a few housed together as long as there is only one male... My two are about 9-10cm SVL, but I know they can get a few cm bigger


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 28, 2011)

Ironically enough, the larger of my two is now the shy one who runs when I open the enclosure door and the small one, who spent the first few days hiding happily sits on my hand.


----------



## Audio_anthrax (Apr 28, 2011)

They grow to bout 15cm tops and live from 5-8 years but they can be a bit fiddly to look after, i just lost one of mine  for no reason i can forsee...


----------



## will.harris88 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok kool...so some are ok with handling?...and wats a good sized enclosure to get for 2


----------



## Audio_anthrax (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah but they can be quite flighty, and veeeeeery quick haha


----------



## bigi (Apr 28, 2011)

I WOULD LIKE TO ADD TO ITEMS NOTED ABOVE

PEPPERSGIRL - tend to be a bit stressy
I HAVE NEVER FOUND THEM TO BE STRESSY WHATSOEVER UNLESS THEY ARE BEING HARRASSED SEVERELY BY ANOTHER

AUDIO -they can be a bit fiddly to look after
NOT AT ALL, THEY ARE EASY PEESY

AUDIO - but they can be quite flighty
ALL JUVENILES CAN BE THIS WAY, BUT THEY WILL CERTAINLY QUITE DOWN OVER THE FIRST YEAR
THEY ARE NOT LIKE A BEARDY THAT YOU CAN GET OUT AND SIT ON YOUR LAP, BUT THEY ARE DOCILE HANDLEABLE ANIMALS, UNLIKE SOME OF THE OTHER SMALL DRAGONS


----------



## Gangrenous (Apr 29, 2011)

I dont see them as flighty at all they are very active, they like to run and dig and jump from rocks to vine in my tank. 2 of mine even climb my hand and arm while im putting the cricket tube in the tank to feed them and they are all happy to eat crickets and greens from my hand


----------



## PeppersGirl (Apr 29, 2011)

Okay sorry maybe I have one of the few mental dragons!  My other dragon is fine but one of them has never calmed down no matter how hard I try...


----------



## Audio_anthrax (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up bigi ^_^
im only new to them so like u sai bigi i wasnt aware they calm down, thanks for re-assuring me.

If they arent fiddly i must be doin something wrong


----------



## vadercat (Jul 16, 2011)

I love my central netteds one of them comes around the house with me sitting on my chest or shoulder he loves it


----------



## Dragons_Lair (Jul 20, 2011)

I have 5 of these little guys ranging from 2 months old to 12 months old and find they all have very different personalities. Two of them are totally mental and pretty much refuse to sit still most of the time but the others are all great. Consistent with what bigi said, the oldest and craziest one is beginning to chill out a bit as time goes by and I also find them very easy to look after.


----------

